# transfer of uk license



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,
I have been going through many posts related to transferring UK driving license and the information is very useful. I have few queries - please share your thoughts:

I am an owner of a free zone company in Fujairah Creative City. The designation mentioned is 'Managing Director' on my work visa and residence permit (stamp in passport).
This means, I must get my license from Fujairah authority. I currently live in Abu Dhabi. It is a long drive from here. So want to be 100% sure of my paperwork before I take the bus/shared taxi. 

1. Do I need NoC from Creative City or can I print NoC on my company letter-head and sign myself with my company stamp? I don't understand whey should Creative City provide me with NoC? What have to they got to do with my driving in the UAE?

2. When the term 'transfer' is used for UK license - does it mean my UK license will be taken away in exchange for the UAE license? It will be quite painful if that happens. 

3. Do I need just the photo id UK license (card size) or the paper counter part (A4 size) is required as well?

4. Can I get the medical tests done in Abu Dhabi (I understand there is eye and blood test)

5. I am certainly getting the driving license translated into Arabic before I travel to Fujairah

6. Anything else that I can get done here in AD before travelling to Fujairah?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

There are no eye test requirements when doing a license exchange in Abu Dhabi so it is unlikely that there would be any opticians there that are registered on Fujairah's transport/licensing department.

No, you won't lose your UK license - not sure whether or not you need your paper license or if it is done solely on the plastic.

You say "take a bus/taxi" there, what's wrong with driving there - unless you've had your residency longer than the grace period allowed to do the exchange, which I think is around 10 days.


----------



## Desert_Ed (Jun 16, 2014)

baduchari said:


> 3. Do I need just the photo id UK license (card size) or the paper counter part (A4 size) is required as well?


You need both, assuming you've got a British passport too.

Ed


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Desert_Ed said:


> You need both, assuming you've got a British passport too.
> 
> Ed


Hi,
The paper counterpart has just been scrapped in the UK - so DVLA advise that you can destroy it - as it is not required any more.
Will be interesting to see if this information has reached as far as UAE yet.
I know people are having issues hiring cars in Europe - as you are required to obtain a special PIN code from DVLA that enables hire companies to access your driving record!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

baduchari said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need NoC from Creative City or can I print NoC on my company letter-head and sign myself with my company stamp? I don't understand whey should Creative City provide me with NoC? What have to they got to do with my driving in the UAE?


I'm keen to know the answer to this point as well as I'm in a similar situation with Tecom.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

What are the opening times for Abu Dhabi during Ramdam? Do they shut at 2pm?


----------



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

The grace period is already lapsed and hence i do need to take the taxi / bus :-(
Hope some one answers the question regarding NoC. 
It is another 375 AED plus wait for getting NoC from Creative City.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

baduchari said:


> The grace period is already lapsed and hence i do need to take the taxi / bus :-(
> Hope some one answers the question regarding NoC.
> It is another 375 AED plus wait for getting NoC from Creative City.


When I did mine in AUH they discarded my NOC saying it wasn't necessary.

Have you called the FUJ traffic department to ask them?


----------



## wo0t (Jul 7, 2015)

Im also going through the same so this is very useful.


----------



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

creative city today replied to my email and confirmed that i must get the NoC from them!
When I called Furjairah license dept, the language was a problem - also it was close to 2 pm - i was told the office is now closed.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

So really you have two options then - bite the bullet and ask for a NOC. Or try calling the traffic department a little earlier in the day.

Strikes me, that you're spending a heck of a lot of time for a MD worrying over a little issue. It's not worth the bother.

As for why the FZ should be involved in your being granted a license you have to remember that they are your sponsor and as such may well have some implied responsibility for your actions.


----------



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

Agree with you. Already sent email asking for the NoC. Hoping to get the license sometime next week. Will update here.


----------



## notorriaz (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, been following this and was wondering what the process is after you got the NOC from Creative City? I've gotten that far and am now at a loss as to what to do and the call center is sending me in circles.

thanks


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Desert_Ed said:


> You need both, assuming you've got a British passport too.
> 
> Ed


Sorry to hijack the thread / revive a dead thread, but am curious about whether I will run into any problems if I have a full UK driver's licence but a Canadian passport. Has anyone else been in this situation? 

Thanks!!


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Baduchari - can you please update on what happened here? Did you get the license transfer sorted? What were the exact steps required. I am due to do the same and I'm lost at the moment

Thanks


----------



## baduchari (Jul 4, 2015)

yes. Got the license - pretty straight fwd process - spent more than an hr to get legal translation of uk lic though. after that everything was done in 90 min. follow the process as given earlier in the thread


----------



## Dubaidoc (Jun 2, 2017)

Dear friends,
Any idea about companies who assist in obtaining medical license to practise in Dubai..?
Would be grateful if someone could direct me to an already existing thread.
I am orthopaedic surgeon from India planning on moving to UAE.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubaidoc said:


> Dear friends,
> Any idea about companies who assist in obtaining medical license to practise in Dubai..?
> Would be grateful if someone could direct me to an already existing thread.
> I am orthopaedic surgeon from India planning on moving to UAE.


Have you tried using the Forum search facility ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dubaidoc said:


> Dear friends,
> Any idea about companies who assist in obtaining medical license to practise in Dubai..?
> Would be grateful if someone could direct me to an already existing thread.
> I am orthopaedic surgeon from India planning on moving to UAE.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Have you already checked the DHA website.
They have information on licencing for doctors here:-

https://www.dha.gov.ae/en/HealthRegulation/Pages/ProfessionalLicensingProcedure.aspx
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chrisayris (Jun 7, 2017)

How do people find driving over here? A few people warned me off it, but I'm in the taxi sat thinking it's ok. A little busy and people do some daft moves, but it seem ok


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

chrisayris said:


> How do people find driving over here? A few people warned me off it, but I'm in the taxi sat thinking it's ok. A little busy and people do some daft moves, but it seem ok


Get your defensive driving up to scratch and assume everyone else is trying to kill you, get 360 degree vision, razor sharp reflexes - then you're good


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

chrisayris said:


> How do people find driving over here? A few people warned me off it, but I'm in the taxi sat thinking it's ok. A little busy and people do some daft moves, but it seem ok


It's fine but depends what you are used to ..... IMHO no worse than driving in central London on a busy day. ..... only thing that took me a little while to get used to was planning your exits on the wide multi lane roads, you need to be thinking a long way ahead


----------

